

Ask HN: How many of you will buy Sim City for Mac? - michaelrhansen

Given the recent fiasco with the new Sim City release, I was curious how many people on HN would still buy the Mac version (in April??)? I know many people purchased the PC version and are running it on a PC VM, just curious who else would make the purchase given how EA has handled the initial launch.
======
logn
I liked Sim City 2000 enough (and bought it a second time recently on
<http://www.gog.com/> ) that I would have bought the new one had it not been
for the AI issues. The DRM sucks but this is one game I would have put up with
it for. But it's a shame the DRM basically makes it more of a disposable game
where you'll probably not have the magical experience of loading it up 20
years from now to relive good times.

------
prezjordan
I wonder if it will be further delayed. That being said, my brother is
considering purchasing it, but I am holding off.

~~~
michaelrhansen
I think I am going to hold at least until summer, just to see what happens.

------
anonfunction
Hell no! I do however plan on playing a SimCity ROM on my SNES emulator.

------
meerita
I've just bought Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm. Can't waste too much on
another 70 bucks or 90 the editors collection.

------
munimkazia
I would never put up with DRM and EA's business practice, but it is hard to
resist a new version of SimCity.

------
devnill
The most meaningful vote you can cast is with your money. Nothing for EA.

------
slater
Nope, both because of DRM, AI and general server glitchiness.

------
AnthonBerg
Nope. Those aren't people I should do business with.

------
scottmey
Probably will.... just a little curious, no?

